# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  هل تقبلين بوقع ام تطلبين الطلاق؟

## اريام الدلوعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
في موضوع وأريد إن يكون نقاش فيه إذا أمكن من الفتيات سوء كانت متزوجة أم مخطوبة أو فتاة وحتى الشباب 
إذا كانوا من يخبرون زوجتهم ماذا راح تكون ردت فعلتكم وكيف راح أتخبرها ؟
ماذا تفعلين إذا سمعتي زوجك دائما يخبرك انهوا سوف يتزوج عليك كما فعل احد أقربة ؟ رغم انه سعيد في حياته مع اسرتة وزوجته ليس مقصرة علية في شي؟
000(حطتنه على الكفوف الراحة ) 0أ
او تعلم في الصدفة انه متزوجا عليها في السر ؟ولا عنده أولاد بعد
وهنا للشباب 
ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة في رأيك اخبر الزوجة انك تزوجت عليها ؟ آم تسكت وتخليه الأمر إلى الزمن ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-17-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (06-13-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كنا فاتحين الموضوع هذا في جلستنا هالأسبوع
وعجبني رد وحده من الأخوات اتقول ان في ايران 
 شرط عنهم ان الزوجة الأولى اتروح المحكمة 
واتأكد انها موافقة على هالجيزة الثانية 
صعبة اكيد لكن علم الزوجة قبل افضل في نظري من تفاجئها بعدين 
لأن الصدمة والخبر الفجئة يكون مضر واله اثار موحلوه 
مثلا جارتنا وزوجها عن حساب يدرس دين وغيره وروحاته الحسا كثيرة  اتزوج 
ويوم من الأيام من الصبح الزوجة كالعادة اتجهز الفطور ويجي ويخبرها يفلانه ترى انا عرست 
وش تتوقعون ردت فعلها غير انها طاحت مغشي عليها والا اوتعت الا وهي مشلولة الى يومكم 16 سنة تقريبا 
ولدها عمره سنة ربوه خواته وهي صابره ولله الحمد وغيرها وغيرها 
ليش الخش والدس البابا الله يرحمه ماخذ ثلاث وداكم ثلاثهم في بيت واحد في البدايه يمكن كانت شوية غيره الا انه ضبط الوضع بينهم 
ولله الحمد .......واصلا السالفة يبي اليها دراسه مو كل واحد طخت في باله وجاء اخذ الثانية والثالثة ( ان تعدلوا) والعدل والميزان صعبين في ايامنا هادي 
الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام الي اباح اربع بس بشروط  يجب الإلتزام بها 
موضوعكم راق لي جدا 
يمكن ليي عوده

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-17-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الله حلل إن آلرجال يآخذ 4 بسس يعدل  بينهم  وهذا الزمن ما اعتقد !!!
خله يقدر يصرف على وحده عشان يفكر في الثانيه 
وآلرسول "عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام  والأئمةكآنوآ 
يتزوجون لأسبآب معينه واسباب قويه ...

واذا زوجتك .شيلتنك على كفوف الراحه وفوق هذا تحبها لكن تبغى بس تفرغ شهوته فهذا ظلم المرأه 
والله يحاسبك عليه 
وتكون رجل أناني ...

ماذا تفعلين إذا سمعتي زوجك دائما يخبرك انهوا سوف يتزوج عليك كما فعل احد أقربة ؟ رغم انه سعيد في حياته مع اسرتة وزوجته ليس مقصرة علية في شي؟

مو متزوجه  لكن اني عن نفسي  بقول له روح الله يسهل عليك وخد بدل الوحده ثنثين 
لكن اني ما اكون لك  >>فيها حب تملك 
بتعطيني سبب قوي بقبل ياكذه او لا ... 

((طبيعة المراه تغار على زوجها مابالك تشاركها وحده ثانيه فيه!! مصيبه .. 

ادري انه شرع الله ياخد 4 بس اعكس الاية يا الرجال وخلي المراه تاخد واحد ثاني معك  
ردة فعلك انت ؟!!
وربي تقبل الدنيا وتصير براكين و زلزال 
.........
طال ما الله نعم عليك في زوجه صالحه وسعيد معاها فاحفط عليها ولا تقبل حياتك جحيم بيدك 
عشان بس تقلد على احد اقرابك 

(الله لا يحر قلب كل زوجه على زوجها 
موفقين 

*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-17-2011)

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
هذا المشكلة منتشرة كثير هذا الأيام صار الزواج من الثانية مثل الموضة 
كل يوم غير إشكال وألوان يا كثير ما نسمع عن ألفلان وعلان انه أتزوج 
ولما تساليهم ليش متزوج عليها أكيد في سبب يقولون ما في سبب كذا حطبتها في راسي 
اعرف وحدة من أيام الخطوبة يقول إليها بعرس عليش وافتكره انه يمزح معها 
 وبفعل بعد سنوات وصار عندهم الأولاد عرس لما سالت زوجته إذا كانت مقصرة في حق من حقوقه ؟ 
يقول لا بس متين مقصرة بعكس أنت على راسي كفيتي ووفيتي 
بس حبيت أخد وحدة من اختيار أهلي وحدة من اختياري !
شكرا إلك أختي على المشركة معي في صفحتي أسعدني حضورك 
ويسعدني توجدك معي مرة آخرة

----------


## hassan1411

_



ما في واحد يتزوج ثانية الا ادا الزوجة مقصرة وياه 


تسال نفسها المراة ويش الا خلاه يتزوج عليي لازم في شي او شاف شي  لكن بعد ويش بعد ما اتزوج و خلص و حقرها 




اما ادا مو مقصرة وياه في شي ليش يتزوج عليها ؟؟


هاده الزوج  يلومه اكثر الناس

و ما في واحد يعدل بين زوجاته لازم بيقصر ويا وحده منهم 


و بميل قلبه الى وحده اكثر من الثانية 




هادي وجهة نظري مع احترامي و تقديري الى الكل 





hassan_

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-17-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

..

زيادة على كلام الاخوات

اكو من اللي اهله مختارين له ام اعياله... وتالي اهله اللي ميرضون بيهه

وهو يسعونله بوحده ثانية.. اذا ما يبي يطلق .. 

يعني مو لشي فيه هذا اهله ممشينه..

والبعض يقولج.. انها صاحبة مرته .. او معاها بالشغل يسمع عن اخلاقها من مرته .. فيخطبها الاخ.. وساعات يكول لمرته تخطب له... هيج بس... انو اعجب فيها..

والله زمن عجايب احنا عايشين.. وتلاقي امه تكول... الله محلل له بدل الوحدة اربع وخل وحدة من بناتها زوجها ياخذ عليها... الا ما تقعد الدنيا لان بناتها جواهر وما مقصرين..<< يعني بنات الناس شيطلعون..؟؟

احترامي للجميع,

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أني صراحة أعتبر أغلب إلي يتزوجون على زوجاتهم عيونهم زاااايغة ( طبعاً مو الكل )

وكل إلي يتزوجون على زوجاتهم تكون الزوجة الاولى في الغالب طيبة وحبوبة ومو مقصرة عليه في شيء ولااااا جميلة بعد ....... لانه لو كانت زوجته من النوع القوي والشرير كان مستحيل يتزوج عليها لانه خايف على نفسه منها  :toung: 


وأغلب إلي أعرفهم ومتزوجين مرة ثانية دااائماً يقولون أنهم كانوا مرتاحين قبل الزواج الثاني لان المسؤلية زادت والمصاريف بعد 


تقبلوا مروري 

البسمة الحمراء

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورين على المرور والمشاركة في هذا القضية 
أسعدني إن اسمع رأيكم وارجوا إن اسمع الكثير والكثير من الأعضاء المحترمين 
---------
هناك البعض يرون الأغلب  الزوجة الأول حق الأولاد والثانية حق تشييع رغباته وأشبعها .
والبعض تجيع من الأهل والأصدقاء خصوصا (مثلا) إذا كانت ألزوجها كثير ما تزعل وتذهب إلى منزل أهلها 
ويتعب الزوج من أرجعها .
أو يسمع زوجة تتحدث عن فلانة جميلة وبيضه وشعرها حرير وطويل..... الخ إمام زوجها  هنا يتخيلها أزوج في راسة ويفكر في الزواج من الثانية .
أو إذا  حدث خلاف بين الزوجة والعمة تتقم العمة منها وتشجع ابنها على الزواج من الثانية حتى لو رفضه تكرارها عليها أكثر من مرة حتى تزرعها في فكرة .
أو كثر زيارة النساء إلى المنزل الزوجة والجلوس مدة طويل  معها  وفي الأخير خطف الزوج ( خويني واخويش واخذ رجلش واخليش )
أو الرجل يقول زوجتي كل تنجب بنات وأنا أريد من يحمل اسمي أكيد راح يفكر في الثانية .

كثير ما نسمع في الحياة عن زواج الثانية سوء كان في سبب أو ما في سبب والله يكون في عون ألزوجها

----------


## الفجر القادم

والله الحقيقة انا بما اني شاب اخبركم وجهة نظر الشباب الي مثلي بالحقيقة انا اخبرها في حاله وااحده بس اذا خطبت ووافقوا و تملكت في هذه الحالة اخبرها وانا اعلم ومتأكد تمام التأكد انها سوف تقوم بالتلفظ علي وسبي واني ما راح ابقى عندك والله يسهلك الامر وانا ما ابغاك خلاص عافتك النفس ومن باعنا بعناه ومن هالكلام هذا ومتأكد تمام التأكد انها اذا رجعت لبيتها وعرفة انها رجال حبيب وكريم معها وشافت عيالها وعرفت ان الوضع محلله الله وانه اهون من انه يعاشر امرآه بالحرام راح تعقل وترجع مثلها مثل امها امي امكم ام الكثيرين منا بعدين ليه تقولون شايلته على كفوف الراحة طيب ممكن ان الفتاة الي خطبوها اهلها في ليلة العرس ما كانت بالتصور الي كان متصوره خصوصا ان مجتمعنا في الكثير من الناس الي ما يشوف زوجته الا في ليلة الدخله ومن ناحية الاختيارات ترى الخوات والامهات مو كلهم اذا اختاروا لخوهم يختارون من الي يعرفونهم والله انها حليوه ما عليها اهم شي عندهم انها حبيبة معهم وخويتهم وفلانه المزيونه او الجميلة يع زينها عادي مثلها مثل غيرها كل هذا لأنهم ما يحبونها وبينهم وبينها مشاكل مالها داعي الحظ يطيح في بطن ابن الحلال الي تحمل الدين كله علشان يتزوج وش يسوي في هالحاله يطلق بنت الحلال الي ما سوتله شي ولا يخليها معززة مكرمة ويتزوج عليها ويعدل بينهم خوا اذا كانت اخلاقها طيبه طولة عليكم ما عليش انا اسف
تقبلوا مروري

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكر كل من شارك وأعطنا من رائي المتواضع
يقال أن الرجال لأتمل عيونهم إلى التراب وهذا فعلا مقولة صحيحة لان لا تكفيه واحدة ولا الثانية 
دائما يفكر في راحته الشخصية وهذا في المرتبة الاولئ وأهله في المرتبة الثانية 
والله سبحان وتعالى خلق في جسم بني ادم قلب واحد 
ومعظم أرجال يقلدون أبوهم إذا الأب مأخد أكثر من وحدة الأبناء يقلون مش الكل طبعا البعض 
وإذا حصل إلية تسجيع من الأهل أو الأصحاب اللي يجلس معهم هنا أيضا راح يفكر 
ومعظم أرجال يقولون نأخد بحلال أحسن ما نأخد بحرام مثل ما ذكر الأخ الفاضل 
المرأة في طبعتها غيورة على زوجها وبيتها بعد أتشوفه مع امرأة ثانية هنا المصيبة الأكبر 
تنطبق السماء على الأرض 
ولا في بعض الشيوخ يشجعون الشباب على الزواج من الثانية السبب 
أن البنات أكثر من الشباب وهذه أسمعتها بإذني من احد الشيوخ وما راح اذكر اسمه طبعا 
ومعظم النساء في المجلس قاموا علية وهم في مكانهم في المجلس وبعض البنات قالوا أي عادي معدنا منع 
والحقيقة لما يتزوج الرجل هو يستأنس والزوجة تبكي وتنتف حالة من الصريخ 
ولا تزعل وتروح بيت الاهلها واغلب يطلبون الطلاق والبعض يصبرون عشان اظفال اللي عدهم 
واللي يعيش اكثر يشوف العجب 
ما أبيا أهدر واجدا 
تقبلوا صراحتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم

 اللهم صلي على محمد والِ محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

    ماذا تفعلين إذا سمعتي زوجك دائما يخبرك انهوا سوف يتزوج عليك كما فعل احد أقربة ؟
رغم انه سعيد في حياته مع اسرتة وزوجته ليس مقصرة علية في شي؟
قبل ما اتزوج كنت دائما اقوول عادي عندي ان زوجي ياخذ وحده ثانيه داام الشرع
حلل له 4 .. وبعد الزوااااااااااج ما زلت محتفظه برأيي

    000(حطتنه على الكفوف الراحة ) 0أ
    او تعلم في الصدفة انه متزوجا عليها في السر ؟ولا عنده أولاد بعد
لا في السر هذي قووويه واكييد ما بسامحه عليها لاني اكره الاستغفااااال .

:
:
:


يا بناات بعيدا عن العاطفه دعونا نفكر بعقلنا لـ/لحظاات .. وبغض النظر عن كون الزوجه غير مقصره ..

هذا الذي تقوولوا عنه ( عيونه زايغه ) .. او انه تزوج اخرى من اجل ان ( يشبع رغباااته )
قد خلقه الله بالغريزه الجنسيه ونحن كما نعلم انها متفاوته مابين هذا وذااك .. 
وقد تكون سبب في دمــار هذا الانسان  .

ما لا تدركه المراة هو ان ممارسة الجنس مسألة فسيلوجيه بدرجة اكثر من 80% والقدره العاطفيه 
لا تزيد عن 20% بينما هي معكوسه عند المرأة فالعاطفه تمثل اكثر احتياجاتها .

والبعض من الرجال زوجة وااحده لا تشبع رغبته .. فما هو الحــل ..؟

بكل تأكيد سـ/يكون هذا الرجل مخيّر بين امريين هما :


إمــا .. 
جرح مشاعر زوجته الاولى .. بالزواج من ثانيه لتعفه عن الحراام .

او

التخبط والضياع في طريق حرمه الله تعالى .. من اجل الحفاظ على مشاعر زوجته الغيــور .

وسؤالي هنا ..  لماذا نمنع الرجل من حقه ..!!؟
ولمــاذا نكون سبب في ارتكابه للمحرمات وهناك امر شرعي إلهي يسمح له بتعدد الزوجات ..!؟

دمتم سالميــن .

----------

الفجر القادم (07-24-2011)

----------

